# Thank you ladies!



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

I have been reading this forum for a long time, not much of a gabber but love to read. A little background here..I have wanted (whined) that I wanted to learn to knit, but have not successfully learned because of not being able to follow a pattern. But a short while ago I was reading where this person was knitting a Dr. Who scarf and it was only the knit stitch! I know that stitch, I read and read what you ladies had to say. I went online and found the **pattern** bought the yarn and here is the start of it. Yes there is a error or two but...I don't know how to fix them YET. The best part of this is my daughter wants to learn how to knit now also. Thank you all for your advice to others which helped me too!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yay!!! WAY TO GO!!! :bouncy: 

We are going to HAVE to have a photo show-off thread when all these Doctor Who scarves are done!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

welcome and congrats on your progress!

I remember when I was where you are :grin: and it hasn't been so long ago - stick with it and you can knit anything you set your mind to!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Welcome ! Glad we could help ! That scarf looks fantastic !!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Looking good, Candy!! Keep it up.

Visit www.knittinghelp.com for various ways to do purl stitches. One might click with you.


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Thank you ladies  I will keep posting updates as I progress!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Yay!!!!
Congrats and good job!
Woo Hoo!
(we celebrate new members of the flock..)


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Looking Good!!

That's the best way to start! Get an easy pattern & go for it. After you get that down & done you will feel so good you will be eager to do something else, maybe a little more complicated. It just goes & grows from there!

Welcome to the Fold!!!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I've never made a Dr. Who scarf. It's looks great.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Maybe we should all knit Dr. Who scarves and then have a Dr. Who marathon while wearing the scarves? I'm not sure if watching movies over Skype works or not and there'd be a zillion time zones to fuss with and it's really hard to stuff popcorn through Skype anyway.

Great scarf, though, Candy!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

We could still watch them at the same time. Maybe watch the Tom Baker episodes since he was the long scarf Doctor. Maybe we could do a Google + hangout since that allows multiple people on video chat at the same time? Or maybe Go To Meeting... :teehee:


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

hotzcatz said:


> Maybe we should all knit Dr. Who scarves and then have a Dr. Who marathon while wearing the scarves? I'm not sure if watching movies over Skype works or not and there'd be a zillion time zones to fuss with and it's really hard to stuff popcorn through Skype anyway.
> 
> Great scarf, though, Candy!


Ahem.... use the Tardis...


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Candy, you're doing great! I'm glad you started posting. Post more. Post pictures. Post questions!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Candy look at you go . That us great, I'm so proud of you for teaching yourself too. When I taught my sons to knit, they were each 4 yrs old, I sat them on my lap and moved their hands to knit. There are a few rhymes that go along with performing the knit stitch you can teach them so they can remember how it is done and all the steps involved.

That link that Cyndi posted is great for help with just about everything. There are short videos that are easy and quick to watch with very clear shots of what is going on. You can watch them over and over again easily until you perfect what you are trying to do.

Can't wait to see/watch your progress.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ahem Ladies, Ladies, Ladies ... it is *Doctor * Who not Dr.


Just saying.

Tom Baker was the fourth Doctor.


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Again ladies THANK YOU, I will follow the link that Cyndi posted. I am having a great time learning new things. 

My daughter is 31 and I hope that she will continue on. She seemed to love it, I should have her come here and read all the posts that got me confident enough to give it a real try!

I will post progress reports, and pictures also.
Thanks
Candy


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Good morning everyone!
I just wanted to show you an update on the scarf. Knitting is so relaxing. It might not get done until next year LOL, 20 feet is a long way! But my daughter is waiting and watching me. Here is the photo.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Go, Candy, Go!!!! Woooohoooooo! You are really making progress!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

great job!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

You can do it!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Well done and way-cool colors!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That's looks really good!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

THAT is a LOT of knitting :shocked: and you have to do 20'? :bow: I'd give you a standing ovation if you were here. It is looking fantastic, your edges look nice and neat and even. You know you can work on sewing in those ends if you need a break from knitting. I can't wait to see it finished. Please keep posting your progress


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Fantastic!! Love, love, love it!!!


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Thank you everyone


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

That's a great scarf!


----------

